# Moving countries with my hedeghog



## alycopas (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi everyone! 
I have a gorgeous African Pygmy Hedgehog called Luna, I am relocating to Italy from the UK and trying to find out how to take Luna with me. Many airlines won't accept her. Does anyone have any recommendations e.g. airlines that take hedgehogs or any relocation companies that will drive her their on my behalf.
Thank you in advance, I would really apprecaite advice on this!

Alyssa


----------



## eloisecupcake (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey, I took my hedgehog from the UK to the US and flew her in cabin with me. Basically I just told the airline she was a small dog and kept her in her opaque, airline approved pet carrier. The flight attendants don't ask to see your pet and security is not working for the airlines so they are not bothered as long as you have the correct government import documents


----------

